# How does one make wisteria grow UP



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So I am having tonnes of fun with my tank from Jimboregs... 

The wisteria is "crawling" along my tank bottom however.. Which i havent seen before. ....will it go towards the sky or keep sending runners?...

How does one make this plant bushier as well. It has a great canopy on the top but thins out a bit in a rush to get to the light.

Everything is sending runners and my Java fern is making baby bud things off of the leaves. Can i just clip these off and stick into the gravel?

My crinkled crypt plants are popping up all over as well!

Hehe how exciting! 

Any tips on how to keep a fast growing tank tame would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Just like you need to train a red tiger lotus to stay at the bottom, you also need to train some plants not to. Just keep clipping the runners. 

With respect to keeping a lush tank tame, scissors are the only way. Be thankful that this is happening because it shows you ferts are right. It also shows that you probably wont encounter much algae problems.


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 6, 2007)

hmm if u want to keep ur baby java ferns, lets them grow on the parent leaf until u get a lot of stringy roots, a couple of leaves, and a substantial rhizome. i discovered that the ones attached to the parent leaf grows a lot fast and bigger than the one u pluck off while they have 1 tiny leaf and a tiny rhizome.

now lets have our plants be a little more prepared before they get departed from their parents =)

PS: i just gently peel the rhizomes off the leaf, if they are old enough, they shouldnt leave a small hole on the parent leaf; no need for the hard-metal yet, haha


----------

